# recommendations for.....?



## Wiggie (Sep 5, 2010)

Advice requested......is it possible to do a cycel with primoteston Depot, sustanon 250 and novadex? I am just looking to gain 10 lbs. or so....little beefier, not get real bulky....recent trip to Mexico and this is what I ended up with (not exactly what I thought I was buying, but....)....I am 34, 160 lbs, 5'9"....Sostenon in units of 1ml, Primoteston 1ml and 20 mg tabs of Nolvadex (should I use the nolvadex only pct and is Arimadex better choice?)....dosage weekly per each?  Suggestions appreciated!


----------



## MDR (Sep 5, 2010)

Wiggie said:


> Advice requested......is it possible to do a cycel with primoteston Depot, sustanon 250 and novadex? I am just looking to gain 10 lbs. or so....little beefier, not get real bulky....recent trip to Mexico and this is what I ended up with (not exactly what I thought I was buying, but....)....I am 34, 160 lbs, 5'9"....Sostenon in units of 1ml, Primoteston 1ml and 20 mg tabs of Nolvadex (should I use the nolvadex only pct and is Arimadex better choice?)....dosage weekly per each?  Suggestions appreciated!



Give us a hint who you are-cycle history, how long have you been working out, diet, age, ect.  We can help more effectively with a bit of background information.


----------



## unclem (Sep 5, 2010)

i though primotestin was gone long ago. but the sustone is real and nolvadex. thats the extent of my comment.


----------



## Wiggie (Sep 6, 2010)

*cycle help needed*

Thanks for the reply....I am 34, 5'9", 165....did one cycle long time ago (about 10 years ago)....I dont recall exactly what I did before, but friend helped and I gained about 30 pounds but got very bloated....I kept some of the muscle but mostly lost water retantion which I felt better about...I was very bloated and moody....I dont think I did any pct.  When someone says OT, what's that mean?

Also, I know discretion is a must...but recommendation for where to "shop"? As I mentioned in original question, I got sustanon 250, primoteston depot and nolvadex in Cozumel, but not sure I have enough sustenon and question whether nolvadex is best to battle the bloating....suggestions?

Again, appreciate any input and recommendation on an 8 - 10 week cycle.

Thanks!


----------



## MDR (Sep 6, 2010)

Take a look at the board sponsors.  Given your history, I would suggest Test only for a first cycle  (250-300 2X a week).  Use an A/I throughout your cycle, and clomid for PCT, along with your A/I.  Aromasin is the best A/I out there.  Yu can take Adex, but there is some estrogen rebound.  HCG is a good idea as well, take it throughout your cycle until the ester clears.


----------



## Wiggie (Sep 7, 2010)

*cycle*

Thanks!
Regarding Test....I always see people say "test".....can you help me understand that?  Specifically, the primoteston and the sustanon 250 are both 'tests" aren't they? Regarding clomid, suggestions where one might purchase clomid aromasin ?  Last (sorry, I know these are novice questions and I could read on-line all day, but hoping someone with experience can quicken the process for me......new to all this!!) What's HCG?  Can you recommend dosage and frequency on each?

Again, sorry for all the questions, but I REALLY appreciate the help!!!!!


----------



## MDR (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't care much for blends, and for a first run, I would recommend Test C or Test E.
As far as ancillaries, take a look at our board sponsors, and you can get more suggestions in the research chemicals section of the site.


----------



## Wiggie (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks again!  I thought people on here would be friendly/helpful.....but you are the ONLY person to write and have been very helpful.  Some stuff I have not understood, but it gives me "homework" that I am doing and finding the answers based on what your saying....getting it!  As basic I suppose as "Test E" and "Test C'....now figuring "E"=enanthate (promteston Depot)....etc.  I think I am set for a slow start per your recommendation....will wait to see if the A-dex arrives.  Still didn't find out where to shop, but found somewhere on my own that hope is OK.  Well, for now....THANKS again and will keep you posted on progress!


----------

